# Ironx or Brakeduster for Value for money



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive not tried Ironx but i am trying Brakeduster at the moment and i must admit it does what it says on the tin and then some!! Nice one Jesse:thumb: So down to brass tax Brakeduster being gel like seems to be wasteful in the fact that i use to much, ( i know bad techniq in spraying ) However as it is cheaper and going on recommendations i bought BD to try first. So You good DW members who have both Does it work out to be cheaper than Ironx in the long run given the fact that i may or may not use more of BD over Ironx ??

Thanks Guys in advance


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wouldn't say it works out cheaper, still slightly more expensive to be honest, but it works better imo.. so i go with IX.. only testing BD now.. but so far disappointed as a touchless wheel cleaner.. and not as much reaction as IX on the bodywork.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> wouldn't say it works out cheaper, still slightly more expensive to be honest, but it works better imo.. so i go with IX.. only testing BD now.. but so far disappointed as a touchless wheel cleaner.. and not as much reaction as IX on the bodywork.


Have you tested ix after bd on the bodywork?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

From a purly personal point of view. I felt rather let down with BD. Used the sample up that Jesse sent and I can honestly say it worked to my satisfaction 3 time out of the 10 I tried it and had to resort to IX. If you wish to cut down on the amount of IX you use. Carry out a light misting of the effected area. More to highlight and target areas. Then dependant on whether its your wheels or paint work. Apply it to a detailing brush and work it over the effected areas. I normally use the soap gel as an indicator on the painted surfaces of the car. Then treat with IX and apply either an absorbent cloth or material over the IX to retain the product where required. This way it cuts down on run off and wasted product.
Gordon.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Have you tested ix after bd on the bodywork?


yes, and it bled more than the BD on this particular car (white 10 year old focus.. with 5-10 minutes dwell time on BD and only 2-3 minutes on IX)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Did you try the other way around just in fairness? Most of the wheels I've seen on here bd does a better job.


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

I've tried BD followed by IX - the BD seemed to not be very effective minimal bleeding (but tbf I didn't agitate it but let it dry on). Bled like mad when followed up with IX (after rinsing the BD of course).

Using IX first followed by BD - obvious IX bleeding and on BD application I found one or two spots that the IX missed and that was it.

My opinion is I'd rather use the IX as in my experience it does a far superior job to BD.

Next on the list to try is AG fallout remover followed by IX. If AG does the job and there's no bleeding after following up with IX I'll be sticking with the AG !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

andyboyo said:


> I've tried BD followed by IX - the BD seemed to not be very effective minimal bleeding (but tbf I didn't agitate it but let it dry on). Bled like mad when followed up with IX (after rinsing the BD of course).
> 
> Using IX first followed by BD - obvious IX bleeding and on BD application I found one or two spots that the IX missed and that was it.
> 
> ...


this is the same results i've found..

although wheels, IX isn't the best cleaner i prefer to clean the wheels with a non acidic cleaner then IX them.

im gonna try AS fallout remover in the same way :thumb:


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> this is the same results i've found..
> 
> although wheels, IX isn't the best cleaner i prefer to clean the wheels with a non acidic cleaner then IX them.
> 
> im gonna try AS fallout remover in the same way :thumb:


Sorry if i din't make it clear I did clean the wheels off first with Brite Gel :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> this is the same results i've found..
> 
> although wheels, IX isn't the best cleaner i prefer to clean the wheels with a non acidic cleaner then IX them.
> 
> im gonna try AS fallout remover in the same way :thumb:


Much the same here clean wheel first the IX.
Just remember the PPE if using Fallout Craig. Oxalic acid is not to be messed with and rinse really well.


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Much the same here clean wheel first the IX.
> Just remember the PPE if using Fallout Craig. Oxalic acid is not to be messed with and rinse really well.


What PPE is recommended for Fallout then Gordon ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Gloves and eye protection for a start. Especially if working on wheels where there may be spray back. Even in windy condition's. I would also be aware of trying not to breath any vapour in also as. So a well ventilated area and watch out for any over spray and surrounding cars. It can also have an adverse effect on concrete or any form of lime drive ways.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

caledonia said:


> Much the same here clean wheel first the IX.
> Just remember the PPE if using Fallout Craig. Oxalic acid is not to be messed with and rinse really well.


so would you say its probably best to give the AS one a miss then and stick with IX gordon?


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

I think I'll avoid that one then, although I do have access to the best PPE about, my neighbours will think I've gone mental if I kit myself out fully.  Anybody tried the new AG Custom Wheel Cleaner out of interest ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Life is for living Craig and you canny comment on something until to give it a run out. But just be aware of all the facts and make sure your safe also. It is certainly good at what it does. But has a few more problems that the user has to consider also.

http://www.chemicalland21.com/arokorhi/industrialchem/organic/OXALIC ACID.htm

http://www.inchem.org/documents/icsc/icsc/eics0529.htm


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for your comments and help guys. So for you that have posted and others that may post please!! 

In your opinions 

1 Brake duster is not as good as Ironx ?

And

2 It works out more expensive in the long run due to wasted over applied product ?

I know my own techniq of application could be in question due to using BD for the first time which is why i asked for your opinions? Thanks again guys very helpful


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Must admit Brake Duster felt like a diluted version of Iron-X to use, the results from Iron-X blow you away when you first use it, but Brake Duster seemed a bit more like a friendly version with less power....

It clings better to a wheel but the affects aren't as good in my opinion, especially on bodywork - The Brake Duster seemed to dry almost white and because it clings well it only sticks to the areas you spray meaning you use more, whereas on bodywork IronX runs all down the panel so seems to pick up more on its way down....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Chilly-

I think it really does depend on exactly what you are going to use the product for?

- body work decontamination
- no touch wheel cleaner
- iron decontamination every few months on wheels and use standard wheel cleaner weekly
-etc.

Might help to get you a more accurate answer rather than debate on which product is better. :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

amiller said:


> Chilly-
> 
> I think it really does depend on exactly what you are going to use the product for?
> 
> ...


Fair comment Andrew thanks mate.

- body work decontamination
- no touch wheel cleaner
- iron decontamination every few months on wheels and use standard wheel cleaner weekly
-etc. and to add to your wisdom im looking for the best all rounder and the above??:thumb: But as stated in my first post i found BD wasteful with my techniq which is why i want to know would ironx be better at coverage with less product so to speak?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Fair comment Andrew thanks mate.
> 
> - body work decontamination
> - no touch wheel cleaner
> ...


unfortunately lol..

body work decon = IX is better
no touch wheel cleaner = BD is probably better as IX isn't good for this tbh.
iron decon every few months = IX

personally i prefer to clean the wheels normally then apply IX to get the bleeding..
less waste.

i prefer IX in my testing so far


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> unfortunately lol..
> 
> *no touch wheel cleaner = BD is probably better as IX isn't good for this tbh.*


look carefully at this video : non touch wheel cleaning


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol thanks avi.. but i'd be bankrupt within the week if i used that much IX on one wheel :lol:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Craig

ofcourse i dont want you to bankrupt...:thumb:
first, as you see its works well for non touch wheel cleaner, any non touch wont be cost effective if you want to save money,
the best for wheel cleaning is by agitating,
thats why we show eco way to wash wheels, with 5~10ml(worth 0.26 pounds) of ironx soapgel
with detail brush , or wheel brush neat usage of SG you will get cheap ,fast thorough wheel cleaned
there is nice thread a guy from Spain has done to show this :
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228081&highlight=soapgel


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah i seen that...

still have to try IX soap gel on wheels.. might try it today.. got a nice set of baked on wheels lol. audi a3 tdi


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished my bottle of BD. Ix is so much better IMH. As it goes to work quicker and is easier to wash off.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys is it me or does the ironx look like its done a better job than the Brakeduster ??

Sorry for double post forgot to add the vid


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Cquartz said:


> look carefully at this video : non touch wheel cleaning
> 
> Wolf's Chemical Brake Duster vs CarPro IronX - YouTube


Guys is it me or does the ironx look like its done a better job than the Brakeduster ??


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Guys is it me or does the ironx look like its done a better job than the Brakeduster ??


thats mostly because of how early brake duster was washed off..
it takes a hell of a lot longer than iron x to work..

imo the test was slightly biased toward IX thanks to the working time.. but i still prefer IX as a product.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I found that BD worked perfectly for me.

Iron X is a great product aswell.

I did the Mrs's wheels this morning - 2 weeks of motorway driving and the BD smashed them and I didn't need to touch them with a brush.
The bodywork got it and bled heavily also so for me - BD is my number 1 but each to their own


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> yeah i seen that...
> 
> still have to try IX soap gel on wheels.. might try it today.. got a nice set of baked on wheels lol. audi a3 tdi


no worries, just dont dilute it much or at all, as the guy in the video thread did.



CraigQQ said:


> thats mostly because of how early brake duster was washed off..
> it takes a hell of a lot longer than iron x to work..
> 
> imo the test was slightly biased toward IX thanks to the working time.. but i still prefer IX as a product.


Time in money!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cquartz said:


> look carefully at this video : non touch wheel cleaning
> 
> Wolf's Chemical Brake Duster vs CarPro IronX  - YouTube


I wasn't going to say anything about this video, but I think it's time now. First of all guys, please do keep in mind that the person who made this video is also an Iron-X distributor. If I recall correctly, this person purchased some of the Brake Duster from me some time back and it was the older, very thick version. Second, please note the color of the Brake Duster... it's completely purple, not pink like it should be... there's no way in hell I would let a product leave the lab like that. Also, please note the way the product sloshes around in the bottle when he's spraying it... Brake Duster is much, much thicker than that, no questions about it.

So what is it I'm getting to? It's obvious that the Brake Duster used in this video has been diluted with water. This is why it's thinner, this is why it's purple (from iron in the water) and this is why the reaction time was even slower. I've diluted it with water myself so I'm familiar with the way it reacts when it's diluted. Nice try guys :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

done some more testing tonight, all my opinion ofcourse..
will upload later and write up a small vs review(if theres any point left in them as they tend to go down in flames these days as arguments)


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> I wasn't going to say anything about this video, but I think it's time now. First of all guys, please do keep in mind that the person who made this video is also an Iron-X distributor. If I recall correctly, this person purchased some of the Brake Duster from me some time back and it was the older, very thick version. Second, please note the color of the Brake Duster... it's completely purple, not pink like it should be... there's no way in hell I would let a product leave the lab like that. Also, please note the way the product sloshes around in the bottle when he's spraying it... Brake Duster is much, much thicker than that, no questions about it.
> 
> So what is it I'm getting to? It's obvious that the Brake Duster used in this video has been diluted with water. This is why it's thinner, this is why it's purple (from iron in the water) and this is why the reaction time was even slower. I've diluted it with water myself so I'm familiar with the way it reacts when it's diluted. Nice try guys :thumb:
> 
> Wolf's Chemical Brake Duster vs CarPro IronX - YouTube


I noticed the purlpe Wolfs did wonder what was up & also i notice the jet wash is concentrated on the non wolf side more. Sharp practice sir 

I have used both Iron-X & wolf's break duster, although similar they work slightly different (dwell times etc..) both are good at what they do. :thumb:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

I have used both as well , the Wolfs Decon gel does seem to work a bit slower but if left to do its job works well , i tried it on dirty wheels and it done a good job , but required agitation and a second hit to remove all contamination . (have since read its best used after giving wheel a wash off of easily removed brake dust, but wanted to see how well it worked on a dirty wheel )
On one wheel i tried IX after one shot of Wolfs ....only minor bleeding , about the same as from Wolfs after giving it a second hit, although the bleeding started quicker .
Not tried the other way round yet to see if results are the same.
In all *both* work well but differently !
just follow the instructions as with all products:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Andy G said:


> I have used both as well , the Wolfs Decon gel does seem to work a bit slower but if left to do its job works well , i tried it on dirty wheels and it done a good job , but required agitation and a second hit to remove all contamination . (have since read its best used after giving wheel a wash off of easily removed brake dust, but wanted to see how well it worked on a dirty wheel )
> On one wheel i tried IX after one shot of Wolfs ....only minor bleeding , about the same as from Wolfs after giving it a second hit, although the bleeding started quicker .
> Not tried the other way round yet to see if results are the same.
> In all *both* work well but differently !
> just follow the instructions as with all products:thumb:


Thanks for the feedback, Andy! Much appreciated :thumb:

Jesse


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oi Jesse

Where's my thanks


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

As AndyG and others has said they are both great products with different characteristics. IronX is faster and smelly, Wolfs decon is sticker and degreases but takes more time to work. When considering value i would say they are about the same with less Ironx ml used compared with Decon.
Either way, both great products, I have both, depends on my mood which is used.

Just got turtle wax ICE and its similarly sticky to wolfs but seemed weaker on first use. Decent spray head on it but the value inst amazing £9 for 750ml


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Oi Jesse
> 
> Where's my thanks


OK got you sorted with 2 now :thumb: Cheers buddy!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've used both and not seen a massive difference between them performance wise.

I stick with Decon Gel as it does what I need it to, and the purchase price is decent. It does look like the market is about to get very busy with similar products though, so I guess the cost will come down as competition increases!

I hope somebody, somewhere patented this concept!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I hope somebody, somewhere patented this concept!


No point as there's a whole glut of chemicals you can potentially use to do the same thing.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> OK got you sorted with 2 now :thumb: Cheers buddy!


:thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> I wasn't going to say anything about this video, but I think it's time now. First of all guys, please do keep in mind that the person who made this video is also an Iron-X distributor. If I recall correctly, this person purchased some of the Brake Duster from me some time back and it was the older, very thick version. Second, please note the color of the Brake Duster... it's completely purple, not pink like it should be... there's no way in hell I would let a product leave the lab like that. Also, please note the way the product sloshes around in the bottle when he's spraying it... Brake Duster is much, much thicker than that, no questions about it.
> 
> So what is it I'm getting to? It's obvious that the Brake Duster used in this video has been diluted with water. This is why it's thinner, this is why it's purple (from iron in the water) and this is why the reaction time was even slower. I've diluted it with water myself so I'm familiar with the way it reacts when it's diluted. Nice try guys :thumb:
> 
> Wolf's Chemical Brake Duster vs CarPro IronX - YouTube


Exactly this test could be done by everyone. Directly from the bottle I bought you to the sprayer and comparing both products. If you need some data for your traceability, I could give you what you want. The order was placed on 28-03-11. If you do quality controls of your batches you'll see if the product was in good or bad state. I don't know if it is v1, v2... just what you sent me.
It doesn't depend on who placed the test, I distribute lots of brands like CarPro, Naviwax, Dr Leather, Flexipads, etc... and I sell what I love using, but this doesn't affect to the results of the test.
Regards.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> I noticed the purlpe Wolfs did wonder what was up & also i notice the jet wash is concentrated on the non wolf side more. Sharp practice sir
> 
> I have used both Iron-X & wolf's break duster, although similar they work slightly different (dwell times etc..) both are good at what they do. :thumb:


If you really used both, you'll know wich one is much easier to rinse :thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a boat of this product and only it probe once.(wolf deironizer)
The rims were cold. The car was going 2 days in the place
Apply it in the rim and according to the instructions, after-taste to dry and to clarify.
There stayed a few dry spots that were not going away, I had that pulir the rim with the autoSun and cotton.
Already will it upload the photos, which it could spend?

Excuse me with my english, I,m from Spain.
Here the photo with the spots.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

andyboyo said:


> I think I'll avoid that one then, although I do have access to the best PPE about, my neighbours will think I've gone mental if I kit myself out fully.  Anybody tried the new AG Custom Wheel Cleaner out of interest ?


full green acid suit and a ba set, you'll look the dogs dangles lol


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

calinsanchez said:


> I have a boat of this product and only it probe once.
> The rims were cold. The car was going 2 days in the place
> Apply it in the rim and according to the instructions, after-taste to dry and to clarify.
> There stayed a few dry spots that were not going away, I had that pulir the rim with the autoSun and cotton.
> ...


Is that Deironizer? It will happen sometimes if the rim isn't rinsed properly. Just clean it off with APC and water and you should be OK! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

maesal said:


> If you really used both, you'll know wich one is much easier to rinse :thumb:


I find them both easy, iron-x is easier because "its still wet" Deironizer hoses off very easy considering its left to dry, i use according to mood etc*.."what do i want to do with my wheels today hmmmmmm, might like a peel, or might like a rinse"! * As long as it works & gives me reasonable value for money then i dont give a hooooot what label is stuck on the outside :thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Is that Deironizer? It will happen sometimes if the rim isn't rinsed properly. Just clean it off with APC and water and you should be OK! :thumb:


Thanks for your reply!!!

I believe that this it was not the problem, try to clean it with bilberry and rim7 and it could not, APC of scholl concepts either.
I had that polish with the autoSol metal polish and cotton applicator in order that it was going out.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> I find them both easy, iron-x is easier because "its still wet" Deironizer hoses off very easy considering its left to dry, i use according to mood etc*.."what do i want to do with my wheels today hmmmmmm, might like a peel, or might like a rinse"! * As long as it works & gives me reasonable value for money then i dont give a hooooot what label is stuck on the outside :thumb:


Both can be left to dry, but I never saw any spot after IronX. Yesterday I took another video cleaning the wheels of my brother's A4, comparing BD and IronX Soap Sel, but I'm sure that if I upload it somebody will tell very fast that I diluted the BD... not my style, sorry :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Upload mate im interested:thumb: also give dwell times etc etc thanks mate


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

chillly said:


> Upload mate im interested:thumb: also give dwell times etc etc thanks mate


I'll think about that. Both products left to fully dry. When I was going to rinse the products, the memory became full, so I didn't capture the rinsing, but I deleted some files and captured the results.


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

This topic has been done to death as of recent (even by myself and thats something)

Decon needs dwell time, anyone chucking it on for 10 minutes and rinsing are using it incorrectly.

My findings can be found:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228313

Covered what I thought was most of the importing points, and used each product exactly as recommended.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

MrPARR said:


> This topic has been done to death as of recent (even by myself and thats something)
> 
> Decon needs dwell time, anyone chucking it on for 10 minutes and rinsing are using it incorrectly.
> 
> ...


But I don't like the residue that Deironizer leaves after rinsing it if you let it work until dry:










I used it several times and always found that problem. For this test I used Deironizer, not BD. It cleaned better, not as much as IX, but it left this residue.


----------

